# Sabun powder pro 100



## daniel_il (Jun 20, 2021)

have anyone ever used Sabun powder steel?
i have found this 240 gyuto yo handle for around 200usd (amazon japan)
look like interesting option for daily workhorse but no online info.

any kind of info and user experience would be helpful  
Daniel.


----------



## nuggetcommachicken (Aug 31, 2021)

Did you ever find any info about these knives?


----------



## daniel_il (Aug 31, 2021)

nuggetcommachicken said:


> Did you ever find any info about these knives?


 Surprisingly not..only a few words on german forum


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 31, 2021)

Yeah have you checked Kochmalscharf ? It's in German but google translate should get you pretty far. I've at least seen the brand name Sabun pop up a fair few times, but I can't remember any details or whether this line has been discussed.


----------



## daniel_il (Aug 31, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> Yeah have you checked Kochmalscharf ? It's in German but google translate should get you pretty far. I've at least seen the brand name Sabun pop up a fair few times, but I can't remember any details or whether this line has been discussed.


Yes it was this forum, it was a very brief recommendation. no details about the steel, grind etc..

I think Sabun is a brand that is more appealing for commercial use than for enthusiastic. I might try their virgin carbon (all steel) line, they are fairly cheep. their 240 Wide Gyuto Knife(Komagiri) look like worth trying(approx 70usd).


----------



## nuggetcommachicken (Sep 1, 2021)

they certainly don't look like anything crazy, but if performance is there I'd be willing to give them a shot. unfortunate there's been so little discussion given this forum's knowledge base


----------

